# General beekeeping > Bee blether >  Bee stamps

## gavin

t'internet suggests that we are getting new stamps on Tuesday.  They're rather nice.

----------


## The Drone Ranger

Must look out for them thanks Gavin

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

Two bumble bees, and no honey bees.   Where is Apis mellifera mellifera? But yes, they are nice.  I'll also look out for them.
Kitta

----------


## gavin

This time another forum member takes the plunge and turns into a media  star.  Radio Scotland's Good Morning Scotland, some time before 8 I  think, ought to be on the iPlayer later.  Assured, self-composed,  relaxed-sounding ... must have been on Prozac  :Smile: .  On the new issue of stamps.

'This episode will be available soon' - http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b065xg3l

----------


## gavin

Its up now, 56 minutes in.  :Smile:   You tell 'em Ewan!

----------


## Calluna4u

> Its up now, 56 minutes in.   You tell 'em Ewan!


This is not the full set. You should look up the miniature sheet in the gift pack. That is ALL honeybees. I have a stack of them on order for gifts to all my overseas contacts.

----------


## Silvbee

Love these stamps and great to see some lesser known species get some publicity. Finally saw colletes floralis last week in North uist nesting in a sand dune in numbers that would rival a small honey bee swarm!

----------


## emcampbell

> Its up now, 56 minutes in.   You tell 'em Ewan!


Just noticed your post Gav - cheers ! Didn't get to say much unfortunately. I was terrified they would ask about the super rare welsh one in the collection. Google was no help on that one.

----------


## gavin

Sadly the programme is no longer available but I'm sure that your fans across the nation have recordings secretly squirrelled away  :Smile: .

For the next time, here is some stuff on the large mason bee:

http://www.foe.co.uk/sites/default/f...bees_wales.pdf

G.

----------

